
US charges 2 Chinese citizens with hacking [video] - Varcht
https://www.usatoday.com/videos/news/politics/2018/12/20/us-charges-2-chinese-citizens-hacking/38774449/
======
Varcht
Is it telling that USA Today puts this under "politics"?

